# Paul Newman (1925-2008)



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Ένας μεγάλος έφυγε...Τα ωραιότερα γαλάζια μάτια του Χόλιγουντ, αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό.
The Life Of A Screen Legend













_"*Paul Newman's craft was acting*. His passion was racing. His love was his family and friends. And his heart and soul were dedicated to helping make the world a better place for all."_
δηλώνει ο Robert Forrester, αντιπρόεδρος του _Newman's Own Foundation_, αλλά η «Καθημερινή» και η εφημερίδα «Metropolis» μεταφράζουν:
_«*Η κωμωδία ήταν η τέχνη του*, οι αγώνες αυτοκινήτων το πάθος του. Όλη του η αγάπη πήγαινε στην οικογένεια του και τους φίλους του. Έβαζε όλη του την καρδιά και όλη του την ψυχή στην υπηρεσία ενός καλύτερου κόσμου»_


----------



## curry (Sep 29, 2008)

Σκέτη κωμωδία καταντάνε...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2008)

Κάποιος πρέπει να σφυρίξει στην Καθημερινή ότι υπάρχει και ένα επάγγελμα που λέγεται "μεταφραστής", που το craft του είναι να ξέρει ότι acting δεν σημαίνει κωμωδία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Η ανακοίνωση (Paul Newman's craft was acting...) εκδόθηκε από το Ίδρυμα Νιούμαν, έφτασε στα μέρη μας από κάποιο πρακτορείο, κάποιος (νεαρός ίσως) μεταφραστής θυμόταν, φαίνεται, ότι είχε δει τον Πολ Νιούμαν σε κάποια κωμωδία και, ελαφροτάτη τη καρδία, γιατί είναι δύσκολο αλλιώς να μπερδέψεις το acting με την κωμωδία, τον έκανε κωμικό (κι αυτόν και το μετάφρασμα). Στη συνέχεια, το ίδιο κωμικό μετάφρασμα διαδόθηκε σε διάφορα σάιτ (δεν είναι πια ένα και δυο τα ευρήματα) και δεν βρέθηκε ένας από τους διάφορους αρπακολλατζήδες copypasters να διορθώσει το λάθος. Προφανώς, είτε δεν διαβάζουν αυτά που (αντι)γράφουν είτε έχουν κι αυτοί την εντύπωση ότι ο Πολ Νιούμαν ήταν κωμικός.


----------

